# للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري



## kafh (28 أكتوبر 2011)

* 
للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري *

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*

*

​
*العرض الحالي يشمل تمر  سكري   وتمر   خلاص  ( توجد انواع اخرى اسئل عنها ) *




*البيع للتمر السكري سعر الكرتون 85 ريال *

*انتاج هذه السنة 1432*

*الكرتون يحتوي على 8 اكياس وزن الكيس الواحد ( كيلو جرام )*


*البيع في الرياض تسليم يدا بيد *

*البيع خارج الرياض الشحن على المشتري*

*للطلب والاستفسار *

*ابو خالد*

*0566684576*





http://e-tmor.blogspot.com / اهلا بزيارتكم لمدونتي لتجارة التمر السكري والخلاص


----------



## tjarksa (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري*

الله يوفقك يابو خالد .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري*

مرره سعرك ممتاز
الله يوفقك ويرزقك من واسع فضله


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ..


----------



## kafh (26 يناير 2012)

*رد: للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري*









<br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/>

up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>
up<br/><br/><br/>







<br/><br/><br/><br/><br/>





<br/>

<br/><br/><br/><br/>
<br/>
​


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​





لوحة ثمينة مزينة بالزمرد والياقوت 400 قيراط للبيع بالمزاد العلني ،،فرصه لا تقدر بثمن


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------



## kafh (17 أبريل 2012)

*رد: للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​

تمر خلاص وسكري للبيع بالجملة والمفرق 




​


----------



## kafh (11 مايو 2012)

*رد: للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري*

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

علاج القولون 




> القولون العصبى أحد امراض القولون التى تكون فيها استجابة الجهاز الهضمي غير طبيعية لأنواع محددة من المأكولات أو المشروبات وغالبا ما يحدث القولون العصبى عندما يتعرض الشخص لبعض الحالات النفسية.
> 
> فتؤدى الى تعامل غير طبيعي للجهاز الهضمي و أعراض مثل انتفاخ في البطن معها كثرة الغازات و آلام متكررة و إسهال أو إمساك. والقولون العصبي هو اعتلال وظيفي مؤقت ومتكرر للجهاز الهضمي وليس بمرض عضوي. اذا كنت عادة تشكو من آلام متكررة في البطن او تكثر عندك الغازات او تجد صعوبة وعدم ارتياح أثناء التغوط إن كان كذلك فربما تعاني من القولون العصبى.


______________________________​


----------



## kafh (22 يونيو 2012)

*رد: للبيع جملة تمر سكري وتمر خلاص باسعار منافسة شركات وتجار او مفرق عرض مغري*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

---
--
-
.
*خدمة التسويق الالكتروني الذكي
نشر اعلان في 100 منتدى بـ 500 ريال 
نشر اعلان في 50 منتدى 400 ريال 
نشر اعلان في 25 منتدى 250 ريال *​ 00966505678580





تويتر @tw2u
"التسويق الالكتروني "




*اتبعني في تويتر 

حملات اعلانيه احترافيه ،تلبي طموحك باقل تكلفة مدى الحياة

@tw2u*


----------

